# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Xin hỏi cách ram lưỡi cưa vòng

## ktshung

Các bác cho em hỏi cách ram lưỡi cưa sau khi hàn chập như thế nào là đúng bài ạ. Em hàn xong vị trí hàn rất giòn, lưỡi hơi căng là nổ mà không biết phải làm sao. Em cám ơn mọi người

----------


## Tuấn

> Các bác cho em hỏi cách ram lưỡi cưa sau khi hàn chập như thế nào là đúng bài ạ. Em hàn xong vị trí hàn rất giòn, lưỡi hơi căng là nổ mà không biết phải làm sao. Em cám ơn mọi người


Em cũng chưa xem bà con hàn chập cái của này bao giờ nên không biết ram thế nào, bác thử hàn xong thì đặt cái mỗi hàn lên cái đe,  lấy cái búa con gõ gõ vào mối hàn xem sao, gõ nhẹ nhưng nhanh và nhiều lên chỗ hàn xem nó có đỡ gẫy không ạ

----------

ktshung

----------


## Luyến

em thấy họ hàn bằng đất đèn hàn xong họ mở to lửa và khò rộng ra 2 bên đỏ lên xong để tự nguội là được

----------

ktshung

----------


## anhcos

Xem video này có ji2 hay không nhé bác:

----------

